
What do you think of this name for a data company? - TheDataUser
The name is p-y-t-r-e-e without the(-). 
Thanks
======
edburdo
Pronounced "pie tree" or "pee tree"? as in "pitri dish"?

As @arkitaip said... it doesn't say anything to me, but that isn't a bad
thing. Depending on how it's pronounced, it may not be very phonetic in
spelling, so if you plan on using the internet, people will need to know how
to spell your company to find your website.

------
arkitaip
It says nothing but that doesn't have to be a bad thing. My only worry is if
it's easy to spell and how it's pronounced.

